

Kids want to own music - inovica
http://www.techdigest.tv/2009/08/turns_out_kids.html

======
inovica
Frankly I'm not sure it's just the 'kids'. I'm 39 and whilst I like the
Spotify service, I also like the knowledge that I've got my own music stored.
I'd hate to think I'd built up a series of playlists with an online service
only for them to disappear overnight for a variety of reasons

~~~
jacquesm
Why go online ? Just set up a media pc with a backup at a friends house in the
neighbourhood (have them backup to each other). Cheap, reliable and no
overnight disappearances.

~~~
inovica
I'm talking about the online service. If you rely on a service, and put time
and energy into organizing what you like, then the fear is that at some point
it might disappear. Possibly a little irrational, but thats why I like to
'own' and store myself

------
Cecil
This link causes FF 3.5.2 to start allocating ram at the rate of 15MB/sec
until it crashes. Anyone else?

~~~
gorbachev
Yep. FF 3.0.12.

------
nagoff
At my startup, psonar, we believe in mp3s vs streaming - particularly for the
'kids'. I sit in front of a computer all day so streaming is ok for me, but
teenagers spend far more of their time listening to music away from a
computer. ipods, phones etc play a bigger part for them than computers.

Its also not just economically that streaming falls down, technologically the
battery life and network bandwidth isn't there either - and doesn't show a lot
of signs of improving rapidly

------
jpwagner
This article isn't about _owning_ music at all!!

In my mind the issue is: do people want to own music _or_ do they want to pay
for a subscription--these are _not_ one in the same.

The point by the way is valid. People get value out of listening to all-you-
can-eat music, so they would pay. The tricky bit is making the transaction
simple and automatic.

------
Dilpil
Makes sense: people download far more music than they listen to.

------
gorbachev
These kids actually think they own the mp3s they download?

------
onreact-com
This page has almost overwhelmed my Firefox browser taking up huge resources.
Also it's not the original source, just a comment.

